# Topeak Child Seat and Panniers? Options?



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey

Recently received a Topeak Child Seat with Rack (disc brake compatible if that matters) and have been looking at options but cannot figure out if there is a way I can attach panniers or some sort of small cargo bags to the rear rack while leaving the child seat on?

I know I could use handlebar bag or front racks but just trying to see what I can do putting weight behind me. It would only be for small commutes to supermarkets and the like with the little one. If I was ever going to heavily laden the bags for touring I wouldn't have the child on there.

Does this work and what are the options or is it going to overload the racks or be dangerous?

Thanks in advance


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, I know I'm not answering your question, but I truly believe that those behind the saddle child seats make the bike so unstable to the point of being dangerous. I can see how adding even more weight and further changing your center of gravity might make it even more dangerous.

Try a trailer or one of these:

http://www.weeride.com/


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought that those baby seats were no longer allowed to be used. I feel that they are unsafe as well. The first thing to hit the ground in the event of a crash is your child. I would recommend a trailer, then you can carry more stuff as well.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Child carrier seats are still manufactured and sold. However, a quick google of "seat vs trailer bike" will render pages of arguments back and forth.

Having hit the dirt and pavement enough times without help from a kid back behind us, we opted for a trailer. We also use our trailer to haul groceries, toys, picnic supplies, etc along. Kids being what they are, it can get to be quite a clutter back there- especially while they're still in diapers.

FWIW I just started using a trail-a-bike this weekend, and getting the kid on and off back there without tipping the whole rig over is still something of a trick.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

My pannier mounts to the top tube of the rack. So does the bike seat. I don't see how the 2 can be used together.

BTW, some good points about the bike seat hitting the ground first. I have a bike seat and think it gets the job done, but I don't particularly like it. Mostly it's for slow cruises. Judgement call on safety. But my road bike probably puts more of my weight forward on the bike than a mtn bike so I don't feel like I'll be doing wheelies as I climb uphill or anything.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

I've used a couple of sorts of rear mount kiddy seats. One was on old (German made?) Jockey which mounts to a clamp around the seat tube or seat post so does not require a rack. I was able to still use panniers on the rear rack, provided the seat was up high enough. Otherwise there wasn't enough clearance.

I also had a Rhode Gear rack mounted kiddy seat, so with that one I couldn't use panniers.

For both seats, when I was say doing a creche run, I'd strap a small backpack to the back of the seat. Never carried a lot like that. Just the usual stuff to take with a kid - change of clothes, some food, nappies and wipes...

I didn't find the weight an issue, but then I'm used to riding loaded touring bikes and tandems. I was always careful when resting the bike against a wall with kid in the seat. That is when it's most likely to topple over.

Also used a Burley trailer for two kids or longer rides.

Front mount kiddy seats are becoming more popular here in Oz, but the rear seats are still pretty common, even with the advent of cheaper trailers (One third of the dollar amount I paid for the Burley 10 years ago).


----------



## Tom_D (Feb 25, 2009)

I found you could hang a backpack on the seat itself. I used one for quite a while. My wife had the pannier pack on her bike, so most of the time she would cary the extra stuff. It does tend to shift the weight to the rear, so take it easy on the waters. But for diapers and a change of clothes it works great.


----------



## andres0540 (Sep 17, 2011)

Topeak child seats are not compatible with 29er bike just want to let everyone know...
I bought one last week and had to return it. The manual says compatible with 700cc tires but the 29er are a little fatter


----------

